# Need referrals to South US rescues



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

I am the intake coordinator for a small GSD rescue in Toronto, Canada. I have been contacted by a family in Chapin, SC, urgently needing to rehome their 4 year old male. They feel they have exhausted all options, have not been able to place him with any rescues that they contacted and are about to surrender him to the Columbia Humane Society where he will be PTS. I cannot do much directly to help from this distance but am asking for referrals to any reputable rescues in that area on the off-chance that the family did not contact them. I can be reached by pm or at [email protected]. Thanks in advance for your help,
Linda


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Don't know if they are full but Sinclair with Nobles GSD Rescue is in Columbia, SC.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Here are two:

GSRA:
http://adopt-a-german-shepherd.adoptapet.com/

Noble:
http://www.nobleshepherdrescue.com/

Both have good reputations among GSD rescuers.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks Jazy's mom and dd. I hope something works out for my contact. The dog is only 4 years old and although he has a small issue, (who doesn't!) sounds like a great dog.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

We are full and closed to intake at the moment, other than cross posting his need I am afraid we would not be able to assist at this time. 

There is not a Humane society in Columbia that takes in dogs so I am guessing they are looking to turn him into the City of Columbia's animal shelter...and yes, sadly he will be pts as GSD's are rarely, if ever available to the public, and owner surrenders are the first to go since they have to hold strays for legally dictated time and are always overcrowded.

We get owner surrender requests all the time, I don't specifically remember a 4 yr old from Chapin, but if they emailed us with the need we would have offered to cross post and courtesy list as long as they could continue to hold him, as we do not have any foster spots open. I hope they continue to try to hold onto him and look for other options than the shelter but sadly that is what many families end up doing.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Post him in Non Urgent


----------

